# Looking for CREE yellow or orange leds



## Changchung (Jan 19, 2011)

The tittle saw. Were can I find cree leds in yellow or orange color, I need it for build 4 motorbike turn signal, and I will appreciate any help about what driver can I use for two or three leds in serie.



Thanks


----------

